# Funny Goats



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Please comment a picture below of your funniest goat. My picture is of Cedar with her mouth open


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Here's two more funny pictures of my baby goats


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

And yes, Cedar was eating my boots


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Basil and Barli, twin sisters, both pregnant, just yappin away!!

Then these two pics are of Willow and my daughter.. I asked her to hold Willow for confirmation photos and, well, Willow wanted to have a race.


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Basil and Barli, twin sisters, both pregnant, just yappin away!!
> 
> Then these two pics are of Willow and my daughter.. I asked her to hold Willow for confirmation photos and, well, Willow wanted to have a race.


Too cute


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Cylipso and little Letty, like mom like daughter...


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

spidy1 said:


> Cylipso and little Letty, like mom like daughter...


Aww, too cute. The baby's face is adorable!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Kids playing *King of the Hill* on Grandma!


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Aww. My doelings used to do that on our slide. Too cute! :fireworks:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My buck is a Peeping Tom...


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Awwwww so cute


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Andrious eating, always eats upside down:shrug:


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Andrious and Mordachai DANCING :butting:


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Too cute


~Home is where my goats are~


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The Pacific Northwest is full of amazing and elusive creatures, rarely seen, and difficult to get on film. 
Two of those are Saanenpede and Brush Goat man...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Triss sticking her tongue out


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Too cute


~Home is where my goats are~


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Song


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Song


You have such cute goats


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

My silly critters...


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

spidy1 said:


> My silly critters...


Awwww too cute!!!!

~Home is where my goats are~


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Crazy4Goats said:


> You have such cute goats


Thanks!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I'll have that draw-string.


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

luvmyherd said:


> I'll have that draw-string.


Lol! Is that your goat? @luvmyherd


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Song's brother Dwopple


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Song's brother Dwopple


Awww  Dwopple is too cute


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Of course he is! He's Pecan's baby. He is exactly like Pecan. And here's a picture of Pecan.


----------



## jaimn (May 16, 2015)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Of course he is! He's Pecan's baby. He is exactly like Pecan. And here's a picture of Pecan.


I will have to try those antlers! I really want to raise Caribou, maybe that will satisfy it for me  So cute! How long do they stay on?  Thanks for sharing!

Edit - okay, now I see the headband. I was thinking of "horn socks" for my doe  They would go back and not up, but it'd be a hoot!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I actually have no idea how long they stay on. I was sent this picture when I inquired after Pecan when he went to his new home. I wondered the same thing


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Here is Hans.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Marigold


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Everybody has such adorable funny goats.

>> Is that your goat?<<
Yes, that is my StarryNight. She is 4 years old now and by far my favorite girl.


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

billiejw89 said:


> Here is Hans.


Hans is soooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Bumping this up and attaching a pic of my buck Ebony being silly... and yes, that is a Japanese beetle in his beard. Lol.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

they always keep us entertained ,we no longer have boars and I only have the Toggenburgs now,teejae


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

more


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are funny!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I love the one on the ladder! 
I had a doe start climbing a ladder, but she didn't get that high


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

teejae said:


> they always keep us entertained ,we no longer have boars and I only have the Toggenburgs now,teejae


Way too cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All pictures are great~~


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

That was Holly on the ladder,she was always escaping hence the tether.We reconed if she hadnt been on the rope she would have been clomping around on the roof!! So how did she get down? Silly bugger jumped !!


----------



## Nab58 (May 8, 2016)

How can you not love that face??


----------



## Exponentialdolphin (Nov 16, 2015)

I accidentally deleted all my pics, so the best ones are no longer existent.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Those last two are hilarious!


----------



## Nab58 (May 8, 2016)

Two headed goat.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Prego.....Not so prego!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

:ROFL::ROFL: ..that is so funny. ..


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Nab58 said:


> Two headed goat.
> View attachment 109400


Too cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's hilarious! Lol!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Mis Letty still wants to climb in my lap, she could fit when she was 20lbs she thinks she can still fit...at 120lbs mama doesn't think so!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

This is my doe before and after kidding...


----------



## Exponentialdolphin (Nov 16, 2015)




----------

